

Show HN: Standalone Masonry Mixin for React.js - eiriklv
https://github.com/eiriklv/react-masonry-mixin

======
eiriklv
Blog post about the approach at [http://blog.vullum.io/react-masonry-
mixin/](http://blog.vullum.io/react-masonry-mixin/)

------
xtrumanx
Looks good but it doesn't say how it orders the entries? Are the latest
entries always on top?

~~~
eiriklv
If you look at the example in the readme on github - the order is the same as
the order of the childElements :-) So it's totally up to you. If you want to
see an example with infinite scroll as well -
[https://github.com/eiriklv/hearsay-
frontend/blob/master/clie...](https://github.com/eiriklv/hearsay-
frontend/blob/master/client/javascript/modules/components/article-box.js)

------
eiriklv
It's also on npm as react-masonry-mixin

